# NVIDIA Titan X Pascal 12 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 4, 2016)

NVIDIA released their new Pascal based Titan X earlier this week. It is based on a brand-new GP102 graphics processor, which is even more power efficient than the one in the GTX 1080. In our review of this $1200 card, we take a closer look at whether there is a way to justify the purchase somehow.

*Show full review*


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 4, 2016)

Look at that Nvidia releases a monster card at a monster price and the stock cooler proves to be a heavy limiting factor well unless your okay with 100% fan speeds and loud noise. Custom water being the only option here... I have a feeling many will wait on the 1080Ti.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 4, 2016)

What a beast, you certainly pay a hefty price premium, but if you want the best of the best.... this is it.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Aug 4, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> What a beast, you certainly pay a hefty price premium, but if you want the best of the best.... this is it.



Not that that warrants the price point...I mean im sure they could slap 2 of these together in some GTX Titan Z pascal config and ask 5000 dollars for it and you can make the same argument at which point it becomes an empty statement.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 4, 2016)

And even this card isn't good enough yet for 60fps at 4K in many games.....


----------



## natr0n (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm just clicking pages and watching the fps charts get destroyed.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 4, 2016)

ZoneDymo said:


> Not that that warrants the price point...I mean im sure they could slap 2 of these together in some GTX Titan Z pascal config and ask 5000 dollars for it and you can make the same argument at which point it becomes an empty statement.



As Wizz says, zero competition, and the $1500 asking price for the Radeon Pro Duo doesn't help matters either.


----------



## 64K (Aug 4, 2016)

I will read this review tomorrow but just taking a glance at the overall performance compared to the GTX 1080 at higher resolutions where the Titan X is intended to be used I see that it is pretty much the same difference in performance compared to the Maxwell Titan X and the GTX 980. GTX 1080 Ti coming in a few months after Mr Huang takes the $1,200 from the high end Pascal early adopters.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 4, 2016)

I bet the NDA came with an armed solder pointing an rpg at you at all times.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 4, 2016)

natr0n said:


> I'm just clicking pages and watching the fps charts get destroyed.



Using just 9 watts more than the MSI RX480 under typical gaming loads too.

Scary.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 4, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Look at that Nvidia releases a monster card at a monster price and the stock cooler proves to be a heavy limiting factor well unless your okay with 100% fan speeds and loud noise. Custom water being the only option here... I have a feeling many will wait on the 1080Ti.


The price point would certainly indicate there will be one. Plenty of room between $699 FE 1080 and $1200 Titan X plus plenty of performance room as well.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 4, 2016)

In the words of Frank from "I Love Raymond"...Holy crap!


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 4, 2016)

Overclocked it's almost twice as fast as a 980ti.

That's just silly.  Silly fast, silly efficient, silly price.

Edited because some people just suck.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 4, 2016)

Double post for those that will moan about Vulkan not being there:







Or Ashes


----------



## dwade (Aug 4, 2016)

And this is with a gimped card as well. Next year's full-power GP102 should easily reach 4k 60fps in most games.


----------



## chinmi (Aug 4, 2016)

64K said:


> I will read this review tomorrow but just taking a glance at the overall performance compared to the GTX 1080 at higher resolutions where the Titan X is intended to be used I see that it is pretty much the same difference in performance compared to the Maxwell Titan X and the GTX 980. GTX 1080 Ti coming in a few months after Mr Huang takes the $1,200 from the high end Pascal early adopters.


And after that they probably will release the Titan X Black too


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 4, 2016)

what more interesting is looking at the Fury X in DX12 / Vulkan benchmarks still holding its own.


----------



## Frick (Aug 4, 2016)

Well, a bit meh. Not the performance, but the cooler/power. Will the 1080ti be similar to this? If yes, .


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 4, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Overclocked it's almost twice as fast as a 980ti.
> 
> That's just silly.  Silly fast, silly efficient, silly price.
> 
> Edited because some people just suck.


Exactly why I skip generations mostly.  Now its a worthwhile upgrade for me.

I am glad to see the boost at full will go over 2000mhz, now that is cool!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 4, 2016)

I hope that EVGA will release a version of their ACX cooler that fits this card together with other dual slot air coolers than this would be a quiet monster


----------



## muSPK (Aug 4, 2016)

Why have you guys at techpowerup stopped benchmarking your cards in WoW and now Legion? You were the best source for this, any special reason why not include this test any longer?


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Aug 4, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Exactly why I skip generations mostly.  Now its a worthwhile upgrade for me.
> 
> I am glad to see the boost at full will go over 2000mhz, not that is cool!



Pretty sure the people that can afford them can also afford water cooling. I would love to see those benchies.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 4, 2016)

muSPK said:


> Why have you guys at techpowerup stopped benchmarking your cards in WoW and now Legion? You were the best source for this, any special reason why not include this test any longer?


Due to the WOW Legion patch, which changed all engine parameters, the old results are invalid. I won't waste time rebenching until after Legion release, to avoid having to rebench several times when they change something.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 4, 2016)

Looking at the performance summary charts it would seem that the Titan X is bottlenecked by the CPU at lower resolutions...


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 4, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Looking at the performance summary charts it would seem that the Titan X is bottlenecked by the CPU at lower resolutions...


That's correct


----------



## 0x4452 (Aug 4, 2016)

>Actual 3D performance gained from overclocking is 7.9%.

Using the brown bar, it is 19.3%, which is impressive. It seems all Pascals so far consistently hit >2050 MHz.

My 1070 runs at 2062 MHz max, with the power slider to the max. (but I did see a couple snow flakes ) Anyway, I run mine at 90% power limit for 2-3% perf loss. Seems a good trade off for me until games get more demanding.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 4, 2016)

Damn, NVIDIA needs to get their stock cooler sorted out, anything that throttles at stock is not acceptable, and it's even worse for Titan X Pascal because there won't be any third-party designs. For $ 1,200 you really should be getting watercooling bundled with this beast.



the54thvoid said:


> Double post for those that will moan about Vulkan not being there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buh buh buh NVIDIA doesn't have async *sound of AMD fanboys crying*


----------



## nem.. (Aug 4, 2016)

doublé of Price but not bouble of perf. 

this thing is on fire ! Literally


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 4, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> That's correct


Worst offenders:
Battlefield 3
Fallout 4
Hitman

At this point I'd probably abandon 1600 x 900 altogether (in 7 out of 15 games the card is bottlenecked by the CPU/engine).


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Aug 4, 2016)

pointless card, ridiculous price. the next ti will make this card irrelevant, if the people that can buy this can wait for 3 months.. also, what a shitty cooler for 1200$ wtf?!!!!


----------



## newconroer (Aug 5, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Look at that Nvidia releases a monster card at a monster price and the stock cooler proves to be a heavy limiting factor well unless your okay with 100% fan speeds and loud noise. Custom water being the only option here... I have a feeling many will wait on the 1080Ti.



It will probably never come ; really what is the point?



$ReaPeR$ said:


> pointless card, ridiculous price. the next ti will make this card irrelevant, if the people that can buy this can wait for 3 months.. also, what a shitty cooler for 1200$ wtf?!!!!



See above comment.


----------



## qubit (Aug 5, 2016)

At last, the definitive review. 

Now I'll go and read it...


----------



## danbert2000 (Aug 5, 2016)

It's a bumpy ride being on the cutting edge with Nvidia. I just upgraded to a 1080 and now I feel inept due to my inability to max-settings-and-res my 4k TV like I could with this card. I could sell my 1080 and get this, but I think I'll make two car payments instead.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Aug 5, 2016)

newconroer said:


> It will probably never come ; really what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> See above comment.


so.. 200$+ for water cooling assuming one has a wc loop in place, that makes this card 1400 and that is ridiculous. also what do you mean "it will never come"??? have you seen nvidias history? after every titan comes a ti which is 95% as good for half the price, so, whats the point of this card again?

also.. this.


danbert2000 said:


> It's a bumpy ride being on the cutting edge with Nvidia. I just upgraded to a 1080 and now I feel inept due to my inability to max-settings-and-res my 4k TV like I could with this card. I could sell my 1080 and get this, but I think *I'll make two car payments instead*.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 5, 2016)

$ReaPeR$ said:


> btw even if someone gave 2 of these i would sell them and build an excellent pc with the money.


And here I thought you were the $ReaPeR$ ...

Anyways, maybe we should stop the soothsaying and instead focus on the here and now.


----------



## dante`afk (Aug 5, 2016)

what about sli 1080 vs titan x?


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Aug 5, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> And here I thought you were the $ReaPeR$ ...
> 
> Anyways, maybe we should stop the soothsaying and instead focus on the here and now.


hehehehe  in the here and now this is the bleeding edge of performance, but, shouldnt one keep in mind the very near future when shoving up this amount of money? idk.. i am biased towards smart buys.. :/ this card is for people that dont care about such petty things like money.. and they can always afford extravagance..


----------



## Moofachuka (Aug 5, 2016)

So next year's gtx 1170 will be as fast as this Titan X?  Nice!


----------



## Darksoviet (Aug 5, 2016)

Excuse me, why not use NTX compare with FuryX CF or ProDuo?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a feeling SLI 1070 would beat this in a lot of games, and be a lot cheaper.

Edit: Now that I've had time to read the review, I feel some of the power consumption figures are incorrect.
Peak should always be higher than maximum, yet the figures say otherwise for some cards.


----------



## Grings (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice card, ruined by a blower cooler that cant cope, like the rest of the reference pascals

Shame as its reference only, so no partners will release one with a sensible dual/tri fan cooler


----------



## dyonoctis (Aug 5, 2016)

At least Nvidia managed to show the world that he still own the gpu maker crown. I think that Vega will only be 27% faster than the current Fury x, making it a competitor for the 1070. Meaning that the best gpu AMD can do, can't touch a cut down nvidia GPU. I don't think that nvidia will give a damn about async before many years since it doesn't really hurt them right now.


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 5, 2016)

So you gotta pay 90% more dollars for 30% more performance and you have to put up with a throttled card and noisy cooler??

No thanks.....and we still cant game properly at 4K so the card doesnt have much long term value.

 Someone will probably make an aftermarket air cooler for this so you could eliminate the throttling and noise without using water but still.....


----------



## btarunr (Aug 5, 2016)

Darksoviet said:


> Excuse me, why not use NTX compare with FuryX CF or ProDuo?



Because we don't have those cards.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 5, 2016)

btarunr said:


> Because we don't have those cards.


 
That and TPU doesn't bench single cards against crossfire. The old 295x2 is gone though but I suppose that's getting long in the tooth.  I'd love to see it benched against a Pro Duo mind...


----------



## beck24 (Aug 5, 2016)

Awesome over clocked performance.
Put a water.block on it and it is perfect!Power efficiency is impressive.
Forget multi gpu especially Crossfire the stuttering mess. 
1080ti would be great if it ever comes.
Gpu progress just dwarfs cpu the last few years.


----------



## techy1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> Dude, you live in Greece, grab a couple... someone in Germany can pay for them.


I just logged in to give Like to this


----------



## qubit (Aug 5, 2016)

The emphasis on the crappy stock cooler and throttling leading to performance loss is why I trust TPU reviews over the others. @W1zzard nice one.  The couple of other reviews I read either said it didn't happen or glossed over it this important issue.

NVIDIA is clearly taking the piss with this card and its lack of competition from AMD. Not only is $1200 outrageous, but they can't even be bothered to put a proper cooler on it that can handle the heat and work quietly. At that price it's a ripoff. They then compound it by preventing any non-reference models from being made and shutting out their AIBs. No wonder this company gets criticised a lot for their business practices. This is why I reckon a "GTX 1080 Ti" that allows this will eventually come out, although I wouldn't bank on it.

The only thing I disagree with on TPU's review is the rating: I would have rated it lower, something like 8.0 or 8.2 mainly due to the crappy cooler and the pricing. Otherwise the card is awesome and everything one would expect from Pascal.


----------



## Ubersonic (Aug 5, 2016)

What a beast, I will wait for the 1080ti purely because I don't want the noise of a reference cooler but DAMN! that some impressive numbers.

Would be interesting to see somebody slap an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III on one of these and see what it can really do with a decent air cooler.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 5, 2016)

qubit said:


> The emphasis on the crappy stock cooler and throttling leading to performance loss is why I trust TPU reviews


But wait, isn't TPU an anti-AMD bias site and that W1zzard person an NVIDIA paid shill?


----------



## qubit (Aug 5, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> But wait, isn't TPU an anti-AMD bias site and that W1zzard person an NVIDIA paid shill?


lol you'll never find me saying that! 

Dunno what's up with those people.


----------



## bug (Aug 5, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> But wait, isn't TPU an anti-AMD bias site and that W1zzard person an NVIDIA paid shill?


I suspect TPU can be anti-anything, depending on whose products lag behind at a given time.

More on topic, I have zero interest in the Titan line, but what I get from this review is that single card 4k gaming for the masses is at least two generations away. Makes my upgrade path that more difficult, becuase I'm not thrilled about using 2560x1600 as a stopgap solution. I'll probably cheap out and stick with FHD.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 5, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> But wait, isn't TPU an anti-AMD bias site and that W1zzard person an NVIDIA paid shill?



You always were harsh (or more critical) of noise from cards and coolers. But that's a good thing. Lots of sites dismiss or don't even mention sound output as a metric.


----------



## Moofachuka (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a feeling this might turn out to be like Intel vs amd... Amd can't catch up to Nvidia and they stop increasing performance...


----------



## bogami (Aug 5, 2016)

It works well, just right for 21.9 1440x3440, and 4K monitor. Because I have no other option I have to buy this . but this does not mean that all is well and good.The name of this card is wrong according to the figures that have been announced but it seems that orders for DGX 1 and TESLA exceed the production capabilities and 1080Ti became TITAN X pascal without double RAM and almost all the other goodies .Quadro 6000  GP . has all correspondence and 24 GB of RAM and is not a crazy price for 20% Up. . QUADRO 6000 pascal . This could be a TITAN X pascal.  Overnight standard   dropped in half !,  and the price jump for real 120% . Again, we were raped to take advantage of competition lack .These devils should again be sued .


----------



## bug (Aug 5, 2016)

Moofachuka said:


> I have a feeling this might turn out to be like Intel vs amd... Amd can't catch up to Nvidia and they stop increasing performance...


Actually, AMD's video hardware was never bad. For HTPC use I think it was always better than Nvidia (don't quote me on that, that's what a friend that's into movies tells me). That's huge, if you look at how much more resources Nvidia has.
AMD's problem has always been their drivers. With DX12 and Vulkan, the drivers become more of a shim and the optimization becomes the burden of game developers. This could save AMD, but could also leave AMD in the gutter if developers decide to do half-assed jobs as they usually do.


----------



## efikkan (Aug 5, 2016)

Its worth mentioning that the performance gain is more like 33-37% over GTX 1080 when benchmarked with a warm-up to eliminate the bias caused by boosting in the first few minutes.


----------



## dyonoctis (Aug 5, 2016)

I also want to see AMD doing better, but if you look at the current benchmark, DOOM is pretty much the only game were AMD cards seems to be able to use their full compute power, and get such a massive boost (a fury X who was equal with a 970 with open gl, destroy a 1070 with vulkan). The boost in DX 12 games (ashes, hitman) is not as great. And Tomb Raider just show how it's easy to screw up with DX12.

I don't know if GCN 4.0, samsung 14 nm is expensive to make, but I wish that AMD had choose to be as aggressive with the pricing as they were with the HD 4000 era. They could have totally sold the 4870 at 500  since it was nearly equal to a 550 GTX 280. Instead they sold it at 250, less than half the price for a nearly equal perfomance. I get that AMD went greedy with the HD 7000 since they were trading blow with the GTX 600. But with the exception of a very few vulkan/DX 12 games, right now the RX 400 doesn't looks like it can measure up with the GTX 1000.


----------



## bug (Aug 5, 2016)

dyonoctis said:


> I don't know if GCN 4.0, samsung 14 nm is expensive to make, but I wish that AMD had choose to be as aggressive with the pricing as they were with the HD 4000 era.



They can't afford that any more. They've been bleeding cash for ages, they need a product that can bring home the bacon. Polaris isn't it (and by the looks of it neither is Zen), maybe Vega?


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Aug 5, 2016)

Every time a Titan product comes out, I say to myself, "Can't wait for the Ti version to see what mere mortals are going to get!"  Do feel a little (and only a little) bad for those poor 1080 buyers that thought they'd have 6 months of being top billing.


----------



## bug (Aug 5, 2016)

HisDivineOrder said:


> Every time a Titan product comes out, I say to myself, "Can't wait for the Ti version to see what mere mortals are going to get!"  Do *feel a little* (and only a little) *bad* for those poor 1080 buyers that thought they'd have 6 months of being top billing.


Don't. Nvidia will wait for Vega to see if they have to beat their own GTX 1080. Because till then, it has no competition at all.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 5, 2016)

So if you've got the money to buy this card, then you may as well spend a few more bucks on a water block and whatever else you need to liquid cool this thing.

Be interesting to see what it can do then.


----------



## beck24 (Aug 5, 2016)

PopcornMachine said:


> So if you've got the money to buy this card, then you may as well spend a few more bucks on a water block and whatever else you need to liquid cool this thing.
> 
> Exactly. What's. A few bucks more for maximum performance?


----------



## Steevo (Aug 5, 2016)

Extremely impressive piece of silicon and engineering. I would own one if I had the money to throw at it. 
Also shows how the TSMC/GloFlo foundries make a difference in power consumption as well.


Great review of an awesome piece of hardware.


----------



## beck24 (Aug 5, 2016)

Steevo said:


> Extremely impressive piece of silicon and engineering. I would own one if I had the money to throw at it.
> Also shows how the TSMC/GloFlo foundries make a difference in power consumption as well.
> 
> 
> Great review of an awesome piece of hardware.


Performance per watt  bodes well for the future.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 5, 2016)

But can it run Crysis?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice to see something that can finally pull off consistent 60+ FPS at 4k.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 5, 2016)

efikkan said:


> Its worth mentioning that the performance gain is more like 33-37% over GTX 1080 when benchmarked with a warm-up to eliminate the bias caused by boosting in the first few minutes.


All cards are tested in a warmed up state


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 5, 2016)

Would be interesting to see what watercooling on one of these would do...  oc'd 2Ghz permaboost?


----------



## qubit (Aug 6, 2016)

phanbuey said:


> But can it run Crysis?


No, obviously.


----------



## zzzaac (Aug 6, 2016)

It's well beyond my needs. But what black magic does Nvidia use to get such good power consumption...Unicorn blood?


----------



## Agony (Aug 6, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> Dude, you live in Greece, grab a couple... someone in Germany can pay for them.



Germany must pay much more than this.
Let me think.... Greece gives democracy philosophy astrology architecture Olympic games and many more..... Germany gives 2 world wars ( oh and WV lol ) In my point of view all the world owes to Greece . And trust me money can't pay the debt that all the world have to Greece.  
I wouldn't post that but you was off topic to ....so


----------



## basco (Aug 6, 2016)

if i had the money then who gives a sheit for a few watts moar?
recently everybody is going crazy bout power consumption.
its nice to have both but i have moar fps for moar watts anytime.
but i think we will see this for cpu´s and gpu´s in next future - less power and even less performance.
just m2c


----------



## bug (Aug 6, 2016)

zzzaac said:


> It's well beyond my needs. But what black magic does Nvidia use to get such good power consumption...Unicorn blood?


Fewer, smarter shaders.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 6, 2016)

Agony said:


> Germany must pay much more than this.
> Let me think.... Greece gives democracy philosophy astrology architecture Olympic games and many more..... Germany gives 2 world wars ( oh and WV lol ) In my point of view all the world owes to Greece . And trust me money can't pay the debt that all the world have to Greece.
> I wouldn't post that but you was off topic to ....so



OT.

Way off T.

But, wtf? you've been a member for almost 12 years and that is only your second post?  Are you like some sort of 'sleeper' tech nerd?  Did you know we have SSD's and 10 core consumer CPU's?  We don't have flying cars yet but Tesla might get us there.... 

None of this is meant to be offensive - I'm just bamboozled to my euclidean core that you have only 2 posts in 12 years


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 6, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm just bamboozled to my euclidean core that you have only 2 posts in 12 years



Pure Zen style mate.

Albeit I hate reading politics here on TPU. All "fun" things are very expensive... and that's a rule. No money, no honey.


----------



## kaboro226 (Aug 6, 2016)

The new Nvidia cards don't have DVI-I anymore and I like my crt monitor. Do you guys know of an active adapter that would support 1600x1200 on a crt monitor?
The startech dvi-d to vga adapter states support for resolutions of up to 1920x1200 but that does not work on crt monitors apparently.
On my crt monitor, the startech dvid to vga adapter is only capable of delivering 1280x1024.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 6, 2016)

kaboro226 said:


> The new Nvidia cards don't have DVI-I anymore and I like my crt monitor. Do you guys know of an active adapter that would support 1600x1200 on a crt monitor?
> The startech dvi-d to vga adapter states support for resolutions of up to 1920x1200 but that does not work on crt monitors apparently.
> On my crt monitor, the startech dvid to vga adapter is only capable of delivering 1280x1024.



Mhrmm... must be expensive thou.

http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/

That's not enough... you still need the active adapter. I think apple had some sort of thing from mini display port for their old cinema panels.


----------



## Agony (Aug 6, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> OT.
> 
> Way off T.
> 
> ...



Some people prefer to read what people are saying .. than just typing, Everyone knows how to speak but very litle how to listen... so 12 years I was reading comments without a single reply ... can you do that? I guess No.
 Now I will wait for another 12 years to post again... I prefer reading than writing.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 6, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> OT.
> 
> Way off T.
> 
> ...



Also...didn't Greece go belly up bankrupt?  I think if you go that far off point it's fair in closing to point out Greece is a dying hell hole presently.  Back to this card it is quite a piece of hardware as I said earlier, holy crap.  Imagine this is a neutered version, this isn't even it's full capability...hopefully in not too long we say that as the ti version.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Mhrmm... must be expensive thou.
> 
> http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/
> 
> That's not enough... you still need the active adapter. I think apple had some sort of thing from mini display port for their old cinema panels.



So you can't run CRT natively on Nvidia's new cards? I had heard this but wasn't sure, that sucks I love my 21" crt 2k monitor.  Works like a charm great color and instant response time no ghosting or any of that crap.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 6, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> You always were harsh (or more critical) of noise from cards and coolers. But that's a good thing. Lots of sites dismiss or don't even mention sound output as a metric.



Maybe I should point out the obvious...stock coolers generally suck? You would almost be pro Nvidia if you were to overlook the fact that the cooler barely keeps it cool enough and the card throttles due to heat output.  How could that not be relevant to the performance in a review of a graphics card? One of the most important thing on the card is the cooler...the more bad ass the hardware is the more cooler it needs otherwise you got a fried piece of hardware in mere moments in the extreme end of no cooling.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 7, 2016)

Agony said:


> so 12 years I was reading comments without a single reply ... can you do that? I guess No.



I'm glad I helped you make another comment. I'm not so glad you seem to try to offend. A forum is for conversation, not passive stalking. 



dalekdukesboy said:


> Maybe I should point out the obvious...stock coolers generally suck? You would almost be pro Nvidia if you were to overlook the fact that the cooler barely keeps it cool enough and the card throttles due to heat output.  How could that not be relevant to the performance in a review of a graphics card? One of the most important thing on the card is the cooler...the more bad ass the hardware is the more cooler it needs otherwise you got a fried piece of hardware in mere moments in the extreme end of no cooling.



I know about coolers. My reference is to TPU measure of sound being more 'critical' than others, which is good. I don't think I would buy a stock card and keep the cooler. 
I've water-cooled my past 4 gfx cards starting at my 7970's.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 7, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm glad I helped you make another comment. I'm not so glad you seem to try to offend. A forum is for conversation, not passive stalking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do see your point and I actually have a bone to pick with Wiz about his literal obsession with quiet.  But I do get it and it is relevant I just think he adds/detracts too much to a card depending on how that metric goes. To me I've got fifty million fans in my case and my air conditioner is in window near me so yeah, noise? Long as it's not a tornado in my case like the 220 cfm fans out there and I'd still have fun with those for air cooling.  My main concern is does it cool? Yes, ok good. Does it cool really well? Yes, ok really good. Is it not loud or very close to my other fans? Yes, then excellent all good.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Aug 7, 2016)

bug said:


> Actually, AMD's video hardware was never bad. For HTPC use I think it was always better than Nvidia (don't quote me on that, that's what a friend that's into movies tells me). That's huge, if you look at how much more resources Nvidia has.
> AMD's problem has always been their drivers. With DX12 and Vulkan, the drivers become more of a shim and the optimization becomes the burden of game developers. This could save AMD, but could also leave AMD in the gutter if developers decide to do half-assed jobs as they usually do.


Even with quality drivers, AMD cant get away from the fact their architecture is inferior to nvidia's ATM. GCN is good, but AMD never had that maxwell-style optimization, and as a result they only match maxwell in performance per watt, despite being on a much smaller node. 

What they need is a complete overhaul on GCN, but that wont happen without money, which AMD isnt making right now. And we all know how much game devs love supporting an underdog. AMD relying on an API might be their final undoing.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 7, 2016)

Wizz, any chance in the future will have the *3440x1440* resolution tested as well please?


----------



## kaboro226 (Aug 7, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> So you can't run CRT natively on Nvidia's new cards? I had heard this but wasn't sure, that sucks I love my 21" crt 2k monitor.  Works like a charm great color and instant response time no ghosting or any of that crap.


CRTs have analog vga input, and Nvidia "followed the lead" of AMD and Intel and ceased support for analog, so their new cards do not have native analog output (dvi-i), only digital output (dvi-d) which require an active converter to transform to analog.
Problem is i already spent $60 cad on a converter that was supposed to be good for up to 1920x1200 but it is not (the 1920x1200 refers to wuxga standard and is still 1080p which is all this converter can do).
I searched the web until blue in the face, i learned a lot of things but still couldnt find a converter that is guaranteed to work with my 1600x1200 crt monitor. Its a freaking mess and i was hoping to find help here but nobody seems to know anything (or care) about this sh*t.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 7, 2016)

kaboro226 said:


> CRTs have analog vga input, and Nvidia "followed the lead" of AMD and Intel and ceased support for analog, so their new cards do not have native analog output (dvi-i), only digital output (dvi-d) which require an active converter to transform to analog.
> Problem is i already spent $60 cad on a converter that was supposed to be good for up to 1920x1200 but it is not (the 1920x1200 refers to wuxga standard and is still 1080p which is all this converter can do).
> I searched the web until blue in the face, i learned a lot of things but still couldnt find a converter that is guaranteed to work with my 1600x1200 crt monitor. Its a freaking mess and i was hoping to find help here but nobody seems to know anything (or care) about this sh*t.


I've seen and used DP to VGA adapters, but I've only used them with widescreen resolutions. I don't know if it would for you.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> Wizz, any chance in the future will have the *3440x1440* resolution tested as well please?



Find someone to donate him a monitor and I am sure this could happen.


----------



## Maban (Aug 7, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Find someone to donate him a monitor and I am sure this could happen.


He uses a 3840x2160 monitor. He could do it. The problem is that no one uses that resolution. If you look on the July Steam hardware survey you'll find that 3440x1440 (as well as 4K) is in the "Other" category with 2.03%. I assume that 4K takes the majority (or at least a plurality) of that 2%. If you look at 2560x1080, which I also assume has a higher market share than 3440x1440, it sits at 0.35%.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 7, 2016)

Agony said:


> Some people prefer to read what people are saying .. than just typing, Everyone knows how to speak but very litle how to listen... so 12 years I was reading comments without a single reply ... can you do that? I guess No.
> Now I will wait for another 12 years to post again... I prefer reading than writing.




"The quieter you become, the more you are able to hear..."


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nima (Aug 7, 2016)

"The performance uplift against the GTX 980 Ti, NVIDIA's previous-generation flagship, is 37%."

According to Relative performance at 4K Titan X is 78% faster than 980 Ti not just 37%.


----------



## 64K (Aug 7, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm glad I helped you make another comment. I'm not so glad you seem to try to offend. A forum is for conversation, not passive stalking.



Not sure why you think reading what people are saying in a forum about a product but not posting is stalking. Maybe you were thinking of a chat room. Yeah, reading and not posting anything in a chat room is kind of odd. Also not sure why someone goes to the trouble of making a membership and not posting but maybe they want to use the PM or to be able to just read what the most recent posts are. Last year I ran across a guy that had a membership for 10 years and made his first post here.

For years I read what people were saying about PC components as related to a gaming rig here and didn't sign up for an account. It's a good practice because you can learn things from experienced and knowledgeable members here that you might not find out by reading articles alone.


----------



## bug (Aug 7, 2016)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Even with quality drivers, AMD cant get away from the fact their architecture is inferior to nvidia's ATM. GCN is good, but AMD never had that maxwell-style optimization, and as a result they only match maxwell in performance per watt, despite being on a much smaller node.
> 
> What they need is a complete overhaul on GCN, but that wont happen without money, which AMD isnt making right now. And we all know how much game devs love supporting an underdog. AMD relying on an API might be their final undoing.



I wish I could argue with you there...



kaboro226 said:


> CRTs have analog vga input, and Nvidia "followed the lead" of AMD and Intel and ceased support for analog, so their new cards do not have native analog output (dvi-i), only digital output (dvi-d) which require an active converter to transform to analog.



It's not as much following the lead, as a limit of the VGA connector itself. If simply doesn't have the bandwidth to support today's resolutions (it tops out at 1600p or so, I think). CRT monitors have died like 6 or 7 years ago. Putting analog VGA on a card launched in 2016 is just shooting yourself in the foot at this point.
Also, for all those having short memory: yes, CRT don't have ghosting issues, have better colors (that didn't exactly work in favour of plasma), but they also come bundled with geometry and focusing issues. Anyone still remembers those monitor testing tools and how many tests you had to check to see whether your CRT was set up right?

Edit: spelling


----------



## Jeffredo (Aug 7, 2016)

Why such a magnificent GPU with such a marginal cooler?  Shame.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 7, 2016)

bug said:


> I wish I could argue with you there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so you have a technicality with setting up your monitor and I assume what you're referring to is like mine especially on CTD or moreso blue screens and other reasons computer hard restarts or shuts down the width/height of the monitor when rebooted is off by a centimeter or two usually too small and you have to go into settings and stretch the image back out to fit properly.  Otherwise I've had zero issues with this monitor whatsoever and it's 2004 vintage.  Also I assume you meant "testing" tools.  I saw resting tools and it made me wonder if it was a term I was unfamiliar with.


----------



## muSPK (Aug 8, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Due to the WOW Legion patch, which changed all engine parameters, the old results are invalid. I won't waste time rebenching until after Legion release, to avoid having to rebench several times when they change something.



Ah well good to know you havent fully stopped benching WoW, hope to see some benching from Legion in the near future !


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Aug 8, 2016)

question...So if this had proper power and cooling could this maintain 1850MHz or higher? What kind of over clock vs stock are we talking here. It is really hard to guage what FPS you get with BF3 with what the actual effective clock rate is. Can we get some clarification? I wish you would do a hart on OC showing MHz and FPS over a time graph so we could see what is going on.

I am really interested in how this or the 1080TI will do with proper cooling! Thanks!

Also the day GPU vendors offer no heatsink with a reduced price will be a god send! I would water cool if I didn't pay that extra 100 bucks for a fucking cooler -_- Those coolers (AIB ones) are not cheap.

Also WTF is Nvidia's issue selling a 1200 dollar card with a shitty cooler limiting its performance! Even if I had the money I wouldn't buy it out of principle for them selling a pre-mo device with a shit cooler that hurts its performance -_-


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2016)

HopelesslyFaithful said:


> Also WTF is Nvidia's issue selling a 1200 dollar card with a shitty cooler limiting its performance! Even if I had the money I wouldn't buy it out of principle for them selling a pre-mo device with a shit cooler that hurts its performance -_-



What is shitty about the cooler? It delivers stock clocks at acceptable noise levels. I apologize on behalf of nvidia you can't massively overclock it on the OEM cooler. If you think this is remotely a bad cooler for noise or performance level I assume you have never held a 290/x, 390/x, GTX295, 3870X2, 4870X2 or similar in your hands.


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Aug 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> What is shitty about the cooler? It delivers stock clocks at acceptable noise levels. I apologize on behalf of nvidia you can't massively overclock it on the OEM cooler. If you think this is remotely a bad cooler for noise or performance level I assume you have never held a 290/x, 390/x, GTX295, 3870X2, 4870X2 or similar in your hands.


its a pre-mo device with a cooler that throttles on stock clocks...WTF are you talking about?

You didn't even read the review did you....plus it is pre-mo enthusiast device....enough said.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2016)

$1200 enthusiast GPU no option for AIB cards no option for AIB aftermarket coolers. $1200 and to get the most out of it you need to custom liquid cool it. $1200+ $100 for a block if you have a loop $200 to build a good high quality loop so $1500 to get the most out of it essentially. Which considering its current price its not that bad. Then again. If Nvidia had spent $15 on a better air cooler rather than on style this card could have been far better performance wise. Which if they do release a 1080Ti would have probably given it a bit more of a leg to stand on.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2016)

HopelesslyFaithful said:


> its a pre-mo device with a cooler that throttles on stock clocks...WTF are you talking about?
> 
> You didn't even read the review did you....plus it is pre-mo enthusiast device....enough said.



It doesn't throttle, it doesn't hold boost which is a factory OC, go ahead and call intel and tell them about their i7's throttle out of turbo using stock coolers.


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Aug 9, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> $1200 enthusiast GPU no option for AIB cards no option for AIB aftermarket coolers. $1200 and to get the most out of it you need to custom liquid cool it. $1200+ $100 for a block if you have a loop $200 to build a good high quality loop so $1500 to get the most out of it essentially. Which considering its current price its not that bad. Then again. If Nvidia had spent $15 on a better air cooler rather than on style this card could have been far better performance wise. Which if they do release a 1080Ti would have probably given it a bit more of a leg to stand on.


1200 bucks and they put a cheap under-powered cooler...ridiculous. They at least could sell it without a cooler -_- Another issue i have is waste. It is a waste of money and resources to replace cooler. That is another reason why I want GPU vendors to sell GPU only so you don't have resources :/


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Aug 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> It doesn't throttle, it doesn't hold boost which is a factory OC, go ahead and call intel and tell them about their i7's throttle out of turbo using stock coolers.


Intel doesn't have stock coolers....so thanks  You are proving my point. I no longer have 10 stock coolers wasting 200 dollars of raw materials, energy, time, shipping resources, space, and more.

Intel did the right thing and removed that waste. Also I never saw any of my I7 throttle of stock cooler. 3770 didn't. I tried...max was like 60 or 70C lawls.

So you are full of bullshit on 2 counts 

Throttling is throttling and is unacceptable no matter how you spin it.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2016)

HopelesslyFaithful said:


> Intel doesn't have stock coolers....so thanks  You are proving my point. I no longer have 10 stock coolers wasting 200 dollars of raw materials, energy, time, shipping resources, space, and more.
> 
> Intel did the right thing and removed that waste. Also I never saw any of my I7 throttle of stock cooler. 3770 didn't. I tried...max was like 60 or 70C lawls.
> 
> ...



I literally work on dozens of machines a day. The OEM cooler provided with CPU's such as the 6700 are woefully inadequate for allowing the CPU to stay at turbo speeds. The sames goes for the 4770 and so on.

Remember Intel sells a lot more non-K series chips than K series.

And again would you mind pointing out when in @W1zzard review he mentions the GPU dropping below non-boost speed?


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Aug 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I literally work on dozens of machines a day. The OEM cooler provided with CPU's such as the 6700 are woefully inadequate for allowing the CPU to stay at turbo speeds. The sames goes for the 4770 and so on.
> 
> Remember Intel sells a lot more non-K series chips than K series.
> 
> And again would you mind pointing out when in @W1zzard review he mentions the GPU dropping below non-boost speed?



Again Intel does not sell stock with i7s anymore. I dont care about OEM we are talking about intel...Nice logical fallacy.

How about you read the overclocking section for yourself and notice how increasing power and fans increases overall perforce without ever overclocking....are you this retarded daily? Or are you just trolling?

Since you appear to be slow or dumb or a troll or all of the above....I'll post the link for you.











^^^^^
This is called throttling dumbass

Just in case you are super stupid here is what throttling is:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_frequency_scaling

Boost 3.0 to stock is throttling by definition *facepalm*

You have over 4K posts and yet you still don't understand the basics? Using common sense even tells you that slide is showing throttling by just using the basic English of the word....

EDIT: If a mod wants to get mad at me for stating the obvious about this guy....I really don't care. This guy is a new level of special and I don't feel like filtering.


----------



## Kaapstad (Aug 9, 2016)

As to throttling all my Pascal Titans have no problem maintaining 2000mhz+ on the core.

Just turn the fans up !!!

This is how the reference NVidia cards are designed, by default they run quiet at the expense of clockspeed.


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Aug 9, 2016)

Kaapstad said:


> As to throttling all my Pascal Titans have no problem maintaining 2000mhz+ on the core.
> 
> Just turn the fans up !!!
> 
> This is how the reference NVidia cards are designed, by default they run quiet at the expense of clockspeed.


can you make some benchmarks showing BF3 or some game at stock vs max overclock with a read outs of MHz like wizzards but actually go into detail. I love wizzards reviews but he is so damn lazy with the OC section you can't tell shit with stock cards in his reviews.

no reference to what clock speed or temp is actually being run at in the 108.8fps example. For all I know if proper cooling is added it can go even faster.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2016)

Sad thing that those prices just go higher every time... I remember when I thought that 8800 Ultra cost like crap!


----------



## Parn (Aug 9, 2016)

100% fan speed, noisier and throttling under heavy load, but $1200 per pop.... No thanks. 

Going to wait for 1080Ti with better custom cooling solution or Vega if it turns out to be better.


----------



## bug (Aug 9, 2016)

Parn said:


> 100% fan speed, noisier and throttling under heavy load, but $1200 per pop.... No thanks.
> 
> Going to wait for 1080Ti with better custom cooling solution or Vega if it turns out to be better.


Well, it's their loss. I mean, if this came with a better cooler, you'd totally buy it, right?


----------



## kaboro226 (Aug 9, 2016)

Forgive me if I'm wrong but i dont think you buy a Titan X to overclock it, you dont need to do that anyway and that's part of the reason you get a Titan in the first place.
Overclocking is overrated, it comes at a price (stability and micro-stutter among others), and not all cards overclock well, regardless of brand and model.
To me, overclocking nowadays is a marketing strategy more than anything else.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2016)

I want to remind members not to call one another names. Let's play nice!


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Aug 9, 2016)

bug said:


> Well, it's their loss. I mean, if this came with a better cooler, you'd totally buy it, right?


I might have. If they sold one for 1000 with no heatsink sure. If they sold it with a real heatsink I may impulse buy it and not wait for 1080TI but for 1400 to make it work right....thats stupid.

@kaboro226 lol....we are still a good bit from 1440P 120 hz and 4K 60hz consistent and ages away from 4K 120hz consistent. :/

Additionally many games have issues with 1440p 120hz because of CPU limititations. I can;t use ULMB in Planetside 2 because my 1500MHz 980TI is a limiting factor and my 4.8GHz HW is limiting fact too. PS2 will never see 120Hz consistent due to being single thread :/


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2016)

HopelesslyFaithful said:


> Again Intel does not sell stock with i7s anymore. I dont care about OEM we are talking about intel...Nice logical fallacy.



If you are going to argue could you at least be correct?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117560&cm_re=i7_6700-_-19-117-560-_-Product








HopelesslyFaithful said:


> How about you read the overclocking section for yourself and notice how increasing power and fans increases overall perforce without ever overclocking....are you this retarded daily? Or are you just trolling?
> 
> Since you appear to be slow or dumb or a troll or all of the above....I'll post the link for you.
> 
> ...




Hey do me a huge favor and show me when the GPU throttles below its default clock. I have been nice enough to draw a line and arrow to the clock speed that the card would be throttling below. Remember boost is a factory OC and is not guaranteed in any way shape form or fashion. The stock clock is the only thing that nvidia says that cooler is required to hold.













HopelesslyFaithful said:


> EDIT: If a mod wants to get mad at me for stating the obvious about this guy....I really don't care. This guy is a new level of special and I don't feel like filtering.



I also wouldn't recommend insulting members who have likely thrown away more high end hardware than you have seen and actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Aug 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> If you are going to argue could you at least be correct?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117560&cm_re=i7_6700-_-19-117-560-_-Product
> 
> ...


Again 6700K no heatsink. It is an i7 so cherry pick all you want. Only *smart* people buy locked processors.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117559

again go read the wiki page on throttling and look at the definition of the word throttling. English and common sense appears to escape  the *smart* *genius* *intellectuals* here.

Since *smart* people can not bother to click a link. I shall quote this for all the *brilliant* minds of this *amazing* forum.


> *Dynamic frequency scaling* (also known as *CPU throttling*) is a technique in computer architecture whereby the frequency of a microprocessor can be automatically adjusted "on the fly," either to conserve power or to reduce the amount of heat generated by the chip.





> b:  to regulate and especially to reduce the speed of (as an engine) by such means



Oh how *brilliant* people are these days with their *vast ability* to not bother to read or google or understand the basic meanings of a words. Though *smart* people have learned how to cherry pick and ignore basic meanings of words at least 

/sarc


----------



## Grings (Aug 9, 2016)

So if its still over 1418mhz it isnt throttling, it just isnt dynamically overclocking as much as you would like?


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 9, 2016)

Not that it would mean much, but marketed boost clock is 1531MHz, which clock it should keep in normal operating(And which it's does by looking that picture).  And off course it's throttling, it throttling by design(bios power limiter, temperature target and fan curve). Read pcper overclocking page: if you raise power limit and thermal limit, frequency variance is much less thus throttling is lower.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2016)

HopelesslyFaithful said:


> Again 6700K no heatsink. It is an i7 so cherry pick all you want. Only *smart* people buy locked processors.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117559



Says the guy cherry picking which i7 didn't come with a cooler. The "K" series overclocking chips no longer come with a cooler regardless to lineup. Quite a few people buy locked CPU's, their sales vastly outnumber unlocked CPU's.



HopelesslyFaithful said:


> again go read the wiki page on throttling and look at the definition of the word throttling. English and common sense appears to escape  the *smart* *genius* *intellectuals* here.
> 
> Since *smart* people can not bother to click a link. I shall quote this for all the *brilliant* minds of this *amazing* forum.



Google dynamic overclocking as opposed to throttling. The card is not throttling as it is not dropping below the stated stock clock speed (1418mhz in this case) here is a line from wiki on intel turbo boost which uses the same technology.



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> *Intel Turbo Boost* is a technology implemented by Intel in certain versions of its processors that enables the processor to run above its base operating frequency via dynamic control of the processor's clock rate. Processor generations supporting this feature are based on the Nehalem (Turbo Boost 1.0), Sandy Bridge (Turbo Boost 2.0), Ivy Bridge, Haswell, Broadwell, Skylake and Broadwell-E (Intel Turbo Boost Max 3.0[1]) microarchitectures, while the examples of Turbo-Boost-enabled processors are the Core i5 and Core i7series.[2] Turbo Boost is activated when the operating system requests the highest performance state of the processor. Processor performance states are defined by the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) specification, an open standard supported by all major operating systems; no additional software or drivers are required to support the technology.[2] The design concept behind Turbo Boost is commonly referred to as "dynamic overclocking".[3]



Not reaching and holding the maximum boost speeds does not mean it is throttling it means it is not overclocking. Use some of this common sense you are referring to and yet again if you are going to argue with me could you at least be correct.



HopelesslyFaithful said:


> Oh how *brilliant* people are these days with their *vast ability* to not bother to read or google or understand the basic meanings of a words. Though *smart* people have learned how to cherry pick and ignore basic meanings of words at least
> 
> /sarc



I would quit while you are behind, you are just digging the hole further.



jabbadap said:


> Not that it would mean much, but marketed boost clock is 1531MHz, which clock it should keep in normal operating(And which it's does by looking that picture).  And off course it's throttling, it throttling by design(bios power limiter, temperature target and fan curve). Read pcper overclocking page: if you raise power limit and thermal limit, frequency variance is much less thus throttling is lower.



It has to meet all of the requirements in the VGA BIOS to hold boost. That clock speed is there to add performance when the card is running cool and low power, not a guarantee it will run this speed 24/7 at 100% load.


----------



## Parn (Aug 9, 2016)

bug said:


> Well, it's their loss. I mean, if this came with a better cooler, you'd totally buy it, right?



$999 with better cooling (or no stock cooler so I can install one myself without voiding my warranty) and no throttling, yes. As it stands now, no way.


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Aug 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Says the guy cherry picking which i7 didn't come with a cooler. The "K" series overclocking chips no longer come with a cooler regardless to lineup. Quite a few people buy locked CPU's, their sales vastly outnumber unlocked CPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you realize you are buying into a marketing gimmick saying it is overclocking right? You really need to get a reality check and look at the history of computing and see it is throttling especially since it is solely throttling due to heat.....(83C...) Sell an underclocked GPU with a crap heatsink and claim it overclocks and reap the money from *smart* consumers. Seriously, you are a new level of genius here.

I bet you would claim a 3720QM is not throttling if it is running at 2.6GHz (due to heat) even though it is the exact same CPU as a 3920XM and 3770/3770K...wow special *facepalm* 

FYI on the cherry picking. I wasn't cherry pick but way to goal post move. You originally talked about stock coolers and I stated the i7 didn't come with one. Fact. Also fact 3770/3770K never had heating issues with stock coolers. fact.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 9, 2016)

This debate is getting tiresome and needs to be taken to PM.  You have made your points/arguments so please move along.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 10, 2016)

HammerON said:


> This debate is getting tiresome and needs to be taken to PM.  You have made your points/arguments so please move along.



In all fairness - it wasn't @cdawall that made it tiresome.  The advertised and therefore accepted clocks are never 'reduced' to, therefore it isn't throttling.  Nvidia have this clearly identified and cannot be called for it.  On the other hand, mentioning 1000Mhz boost clock and seeing it down clock below is throttling.  Regardless of the silly discussion from the other party, the card is freaking superb.  I'm still trying NOT to buy one.


----------



## Am* (Aug 10, 2016)

Am I the only one not impressed with this card in the slightest (massively disappointed, if anything)?

People last year were screaming for the Big Pascal to be the second coming of Jesus -- "10x times faster than Maxwell with 16GB of HBM2!!!1!!!1!" So much so, I was contemplating swapping out my Titan X for the new one.

...and yet as I realistically expected, we got an even more hugely overpriced, cut down card.

Can someone please explain to me, what exactly is the point of this GPU? With HBM2 round the corner, this is effectively a massively overpriced stopgap card. If HBM2 becomes the new standard, any revision of GDDR5 will not quite cut it once devs start utilising that extra bandwidth. If AMD release theirs with 8GB of HBM2, as I hope they do -- Pascal's entire high-end line-up is going to be curb-stomped and more than likely refreshed like back in the G92 days of re-brands). Not only that -- the price of this thing is a joke...£1200? For real? I would not pay that much for this card if it came out this time last year (Titan X launched around the £800 mark, I got mine for ~£700ish) -- WTF are they thinking? And how the hell are they not being sued for anti-competitive tactics by cutting out all e-tailers (effectively nullifying any return warranties outside of 30 days for some countries that are not protected by something equivalent to the Distance Trading Regulations that we Brits get, for example)?

And worse still, how are people happy being sold a faulty card at this newly-set insane price, knowing it will be one-upped a few months to a year down the road with a fully-working version (or worse still, a fully unlocked TI version if/once AMD eventually deliver an equivalent)? At least with the last Titan, we got a fully working version on day one (which still performs pretty respectably to be honest, slotting right between the 1070 & 1080).

This is the sort of crap that will push me to make my next rig 100% AMD, especially if they deliver with Zen (I hope to god they do). Scumbag Nvidia has no originality left whatsoever and seem to be trying to take more pages from Intel's book of price hikes, after they launched their $1800 10x core CPU (and Ngreedia will keep pushing that price up, so long as enough people keep coughing up the cash), but even that was nowhere near the humongous ripoff that this card is. To make things even worse, they now have full control over the supply of this overpriced turd, so spreading FUD on news sites with their superficial "demand" by under-supplying even more -- i.e. releasing 5 cards for sale worldwide, then marking it sold out on their site worldwide and proclaiming everybody and their grandma is buying it up by generating false demand for a card that almost nobody cares about...

I really, REALLY hope someone sues them into the stone age for this sh*t, even more so than for their shady behaviour with the GTX 970's VRAM malarkey...for which I'm really glad that they got royally screwed right back. I don't ever want to deal with these scumbags directly if, god forbid, I need to get a replacement of some sort for my GPU down the line...considering what a complete mess this card's launch has been, even for the crazy people that wanted to, or tried to order it in the UK...


----------



## Iluv2raceit (Aug 11, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Look at that Nvidia releases a monster card at a monster price and the stock cooler proves to be a heavy limiting factor well unless your okay with 100% fan speeds and loud noise. Custom water being the only option here... I have a feeling many will wait on the 1080Ti.


Why wait?  The 1080Ti will be gimped in comparison.  Nvidia learned their lesson from the 980Ti, so trust me the 1080Ti will not be the same story.  It will have less CUDA cores at only 3072, only 8GB GDDR5X, but will get the 384-bit bus, and will have a price tag of $900.  So, will it be as good a performer as the Titan X?  No.  But at least it will cost less


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 11, 2016)

Am* said:


> Am I the only one not impressed with this card in the slightest (massively disappointed, if anything)?
> 
> People last year were screaming for the Big Pascal to be the second coming of Jesus -- "10x times faster than Maxwell with 16GB of HBM2!!!1!!!1!" So much so, I was contemplating swapping out my Titan X for the new one.
> 
> ...



Angry much?

It's the top tier gfx card.  It has no peer - at all.  You can buy a GTX1080 for under £600 and get great performance.  Why on earth are you being so pissy about it?  Nvidia owes you nothing (unless you're a shareholder in which case , enjoy your dividends).  It's always the same story with some people - moan about something that doesn't matter.  You're not entitled to this card unless you  are happy to pay for it so why moan about it based on price.  That the GTX 1080 was already leaps ahead of AMD meant this could be released at any price Nvidia think people will pay for it and I guarantee, these are flying as soon as they are released because people want them.  If you think it's a rip off and a conspiracy of supply, then perhaps you should turn your ire towards the Radeon Pro Duo instead?  Another 'pro' card when it's really two Fiji's on a PCB, at £1200, which in many games will give the performance of one Fiji.

Seriously, it's a graphics card - the fastest in the world.  Nvidia can charge what they want.  If you want to protest, go buy a full AMD rig.  I'll not be so silly and I'll buy what suits my purpose at a price I'm willing to pay (without the histrionics).


----------



## Am* (Aug 12, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Angry much?
> 
> It's the top tier gfx card.  It has no peer - at all.  You can buy a GTX1080 for under £600 and get great performance.  Why on earth are you being so pissy about it?  Nvidia owes you nothing (unless you're a shareholder in which case , enjoy your dividends).  It's always the same story with some people - moan about something that doesn't matter.  You're not entitled to this card unless you  are happy to pay for it so why moan about it based on price.  That the GTX 1080 was already leaps ahead of AMD meant this could be released at any price Nvidia think people will pay for it and I guarantee, these are flying as soon as they are released because people want them.  If you think it's a rip off and a conspiracy of supply, then perhaps you should turn your ire towards the Radeon Pro Duo instead?  Another 'pro' card when it's really two Fiji's on a PCB, at £1200, which in many games will give the performance of one Fiji.
> 
> Seriously, it's a graphics card - the fastest in the world.  Nvidia can charge what they want.  If you want to protest, go buy a full AMD rig.  I'll not be so silly and I'll buy what suits my purpose at a price I'm willing to pay (without the histrionics).



Where did I say I was "entitled" to anything? You still don't get it, do you?


Here's the thing -- a 1080 *shouldn't *cost £600. In fact, it shouldn't be anywhere near that price -- I got my friend an EVGA GTX 980 for £399 on release, where did the near 50% price hike come in and become acceptable?

*Let me make it clear that I have no problem with a higher price being introduced for top of the line hardware...providing there's a reasonable justification. If this card was fully functional with a decent cooler (or used 16GB HBM2 or anything worth the price of admission, for that matter) I would have no problem £1200 or even throwing down £1500 for that matter.* The problem I have is being expected to pay more for less and less worthy hardware, and now looking at ones that become "slightly less of a ripoff than the other lot" instead of being ones that were once a bargain (i.e. a £150 mid-range card last gen becomes a £250 this gen). *Worse still, the point that clearly flew over your head is that they are cutting out the retailers and shops that are paying into your country's local economy (and doing it on an already ridiculously overpriced card).*

And by the way, bud -- I'm not angry at all...if anything, I'm glad I bought my card when I did and am not looking back. Also just to note -- the same way you don't care what opinion I have about their price hikes, I could care less how high you're willing to jump off a cliff for them, how much of their corporate BS you're willing to swallow or how much money you're willing to throw at them...I'm simply annoyed because this hobby of mine is continuously being artificially overpriced by these greedy b*stards for whom no amount of money is ever enough...to the point where people are not willing to upgrade anymore for years and years because of this, and hence why we still see people holding on to their 5+ year old hardware and game devs (mostly of PC ports) not going anywhere near as far as they could or used to in order to cater to the guys that buy top of the range hardware to make the most of it. Not that it matters much to me, as I've got plenty of other hobbies to spend on -- but the point still stands.

What annoys me even more is when AMD do launch a card that will eventually kick this one to the curb, they will see this turd being bought at the price it's being sold at and price accordingly... and I sure as hell don't want £1200 becoming the new norm for high end/enthusiast hardware (or whatever you prefer to call it). *Even more so, I do not ever want to be reliant on a company like Nvidia or AMD, dealing with consumers direct -- not only for their logistical incompetence, but for the consumer rights that you lose and the tax money your country will lose by not buying locally and from a local business.* Now, there are times when selling direct to public totally makes sense -- for small companies that don't have the reach, for niche products or for newly kick started businesses, etc. There is not a single excuse for these billionaire scumbags on doing so.

And save your smug "entitled" attitude and "being silly" for someone who actually cares... I don't call you out and criticise you for your choice of hardware (or say, the "silly" amount you're paying for water cooling)...I can, but I won't. We're all here to discuss this pricey hobby of ours and everyone will spend differently on their hardware -- but if you don't like my opinion on it, you're free to not reply to it, thanks...

P.S. as for your Radeon Pro Duo comment, I could care less about their dual GPU cards (the last time I did was when their 7990 was released, and even that was purely for the technical feat and seeing how much they can cram on one PCB). *As I said before, the point you clearly completely missed is that AMD are still taking a hit by selling it through retailers and are not driving your local economy and shops into bankruptcy.* If this is not something you care about, good luck to you -- but excuse me if I'll be laughing at you should, god forbid, you decide to buy this Titan card and encourage the clowns at Nvidia to cut the retailers out entirely and sell all their GPUs direct to public like this going forward...then you'll come whining on here about the warranty on your overpriced card being worthless and being forced to send it back to the States (or wherever they will decide to set up their shipping address that will suit them financially) and being completely at their whim. Until that happens, excuse me but I'll "complain" on here and on any other sites as much as I need to. Should it happen, I'll just not buy from or support the company that does it as much as I can and focus on my other hobbies. And unless you have a valid point to make, save your "umadbro" baiting comments -- as I'm not biting. Ta.


----------



## bug (Aug 12, 2016)

Am* said:


> Here's the thing -- a 1080 *shouldn't *cost £600.



Here's the thing: in the free market, things cost as much as people are willing to pay.


----------



## Am* (Aug 12, 2016)

bug said:


> Here's the thing: in the free market, things cost as much as people are willing to pay.



I'll rephrase that -- £600 is not what I'd consider paying for a card of that tier, so if I ever get tempted to buy one, I'll wait until they run out of the willing for a price drop to what I consider reasonable.

I just find it strange that so many people that called a £700 top of the line card a waste of money and overpriced to contradict themselves by overpaying £600 for a mid-high end GPU a year later...At least those past cards had huge die sizes and fully working cores that made them justifiable (as they were much more expensive to produce).


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2016)

Am* said:


> as I'm not biting. Ta.



No bait was thrown......

The point is not over my head about Nvidia selling it straight.  What you are missing instead is that all previous Titans were on full lock down.  The AIB's were not given the chance to be AIB's (hell even the 1080 is locked down so much the AIB boards are meaningless due to power and voltage restrictions).  There is no point in Asus or MSI selling a board that cannot be modified. _ It may as well come from Nvidia direct_.  Nvidia will not stop working with AIB's on the rest of their line - they need them and will use them accordingly.  Your prophecy of doom is OTT.  

And the line on taxes? Seriously.  All foreign (currently non-EU) goods are subject to taxes and import duties no matter who sells them.  You think Asus are based in Stratford or something?  Or MSI?  Both companies, by the way, that charge a fortune above the normal for their designs.  The AIB's milk us.  Nvidia sets the initial price (which I have stated elsewhere is too high for my liking, despite the urge to buy) but some of their partners are romping it home with hikes.  One of the best cards comes from Palit (Gamerock) and it is way cheaper than the Strix or Gaming Z from Asus and MSI.

And as for money in general - purchases are contextual.  You make a point about wanting to call me out for water cooling.  Go for it.  I don't mind.  I enjoy the silence.  I game without headphones (unless multiplayer with friends) and I want my PC to be quiet - so I made it that way.  I don't like coil whine (so avoid certain cards and brands) and noisy coolers suck.  Water cooling for me gives me the quiet gaming experience I want.  Is it worth it? To me, yes.  Is the Titan X worth it to someone who has paid for it?  I'd say it is.  Does it matter that Nvidia sell it direct?  Nope.  Won't affect my local economy, won't affect my warranty.  You have seen the forum rants about people having RMA issues with all sorts of companies?  That's a lottery right there.  

I mean you no ill and if I offended you too much, I apologise but seriously, this is the top end of PC gfx tech.  It can't be cheap.  My mention of shareholders requires a greater visit too - This sort of card, at this price and this success is what drives non-charitable companies forward.  You, I, we, us don't get to choose that course.  Nvidia does to please it's board.  It releases a £250 GTX1060 at the lower end and a pretty groovy GTX1070 (matching the previous 980ti at £550+).  They're the good value cards.  The GTX 1080, not so much.  Titan X - it doesn't matter.

AMD wont be kerb stomping Nvidia anytime soon.  And that is unfortunate.  If they could - they wouldn't be cheaper anyway.  They have shareholders too.  If AMD Vega matches Titan X or 1080, it will be priced very close.  You probably might see some retailer action but probably no official price drops.  It's all a bit pish frankly and despite how much I think you over reacted in the initial post, I am on the same relative side of the pitch as you.  The difference is I'm not annoyed about it.  ISIS, Erdogan, Trump, Human Trafficking, sometimes crappy hit reg in BF4  - these irk me.  The cost of tech hardware is just a 'thing'.  If anything, Nvidia did me a favour by having it so expensive.  Although I can afford it, I choose not to buy it because of it's price - I'll stay with my 980ti (it's still happily thrashing around at 1440p on DX11).  And, believe it or not - I'm trying to wait for Zen to see what that does.  I've been wanting to upgrade for years now and thankfully Intel and Nvidia pricing keeps me grounded.  At least when I do buy, I know it'll be solid.  No matter if it's Red, Green or Blue.

I also see you are still in this thread as I type, it's like high noon.  But seriously - I mean no offence to you.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 12, 2016)

6 pages and still going?


----------



## bug (Aug 12, 2016)

Am* said:


> I'll rephrase that -- £600 is not what I'd consider paying for a card of that tier, so if I ever get tempted to buy one, I'll wait until they run out of the willing for a price drop to what I consider reasonable.


That makes more sense.



Am* said:


> I just find it strange that so many people that called a £700 top of the line card a waste of money and overpriced to contradict themselves by overpaying £600 for a mid-high end GPU a year later...At least those past cards had huge die sizes and fully working cores that made them justifiable (as they were much more expensive to produce).


So you're expecting people to be rational? To know what they want? Not going to happen.


----------



## Am* (Aug 12, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> I mean you no ill and if I offended you too much, I apologise but seriously, this is the top end of PC gfx tech.  It can't be cheap.  My mention of shareholders requires a greater visit too - This sort of card, at this price and this success is what drives non-charitable companies forward.  You, I, we, us don't get to choose that course.  Nvidia does to please it's board.  It releases a £250 GTX1060 at the lower end and a pretty groovy GTX1070 (matching the previous 980ti at £550+).  They're the good value cards.  The GTX 1080, not so much.  Titan X - it doesn't matter.
> 
> AMD wont be kerb stomping Nvidia anytime soon.  And that is unfortunate.  If they could - they wouldn't be cheaper anyway.  They have shareholders too.  If AMD Vega matches Titan X or 1080, it will be priced very close.  You probably might see some retailer action but probably no official price drops.  It's all a bit pish frankly and despite how much I think you over reacted in the initial post, I am on the same relative side of the pitch as you.  The difference is I'm not annoyed about it.  ISIS, Erdogan, Trump, Human Trafficking, sometimes crappy hit reg in BF4  - these irk me.  The cost of tech hardware is just a 'thing'.  If anything, Nvidia did me a favour by having it so expensive.  Although I can afford it, I choose not to buy it because of it's price - I'll stay with my 980ti (it's still happily thrashing around I also see you are still in this thread as I type, it's like high noon.  But seriously - I mean no offence to you.



Fair enough -- sorry I took your post a bit badly, read it in the early hours of the morning (also had the page open on my phone, hence why it said I was watching the page when I really wasn't -- I'm actually at work now ).

The thing that annoys me the most is them cutting out both the AIBs and retailers -- I know full well the AIBs are not exactly based here but partners like Gigabyte have worked to make RMA centres right here in the UK and the way I see it, now is the only time to complain about Nvidia and their underhanded tactics. If Nvidia sell things direct from where they're based, they have the power to set the rules as they see fit (especially with returns), pay someone unqualified across the world pennies on the dollar compared to someone here and it will make things that much more difficult for you, me and everyone else to sort out any problems. You have far more rights and are protected by stronger laws buying electronics from someone shipping from and based or out based here in the UK than buying abroad and being governed by whatever country Nvidia would ship from (which can make dealing with RMAs etc very difficult).

Also I don't want people here and in other counties working at the small retailers like Scan, etc losing their jobs by them being bypassed like this and giving more money to corporate scumbags like Nvidia, who are already making money hand over fist. There is a support network already in place for GPUs here and enough partners as is (who still sell Quadros, Teslas etc), so no excuse for Nvidia to step in as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 64K (Aug 12, 2016)

It's nothing strange to see the Titans go for so much $$$.

Kepler Titan $1,000   Kepler Titan Black $1,100
Maxwell Titan X $1,100
Pascal Titan X $1,200

I can say that I think the 1080 and Pascal Titan X are too high and I won't be buying one. That's my opinion and everyone has a right to their opinion but I can't speak for others because obviously there are people willing to pay the price. Mr Huang was quoted as saying the Kepler Titan "sold like hotcakes". Probably because it was useful for work for people that couldn't afford a professional card.


----------



## kaboro226 (Aug 13, 2016)

Am*, you seem confused about some things and your price comparisons are off (explained below).  You say you are not angry, yet the tone you use and the things you say suggest otherwise, not to mention your conspiracy theories are way off.

First of all the Titan is not, and never was a consumer oriented card. The Titan series is aimed at professionals that need the power and at enthusiasts that are willing to pay the premium price for a premium product.
Considering the specs of the new Titan X and its performance increase, I don't even see it to be as overpriced as some people claim. Its a premium price of course but far as premium prices go, its rather expected and not unreasonable.

Nvidia does not make their profit from selling the Titan series, these cards are in low supply and looking at the history of previous Titans, they tend to run out of stock without significant price drops and they don't get resupplied after a certain amount of time, unlike the lower cards which do get decent price drops and usually don't run out of stock.
That's because Nvidia and the retailers make the bulk of their profits from the likes of 960 and 970s, 1060 and 1070 and so on. Its always been like that.
You are comparing the price of the 980...sorry but that's completely off at this point in time. The 9 series was the cheaper version of the 7 series, with lower specs, higher clocks and the claim of higher performance.
If you want to correctly compare the price of the 980 with something newer, you will have to wait for the inevitable cheaper version of the 1080 series, with lower specs higher clocks, smaller dye and claimed higher performance. THAT would be the correct comparison.

The media correctly stated that the Titan X was an expensive card, maybe they put more emphasis on the price than usual, but the people took it and ran away with it, blew the whole thing out of proportion and overreacted into borderline hysteria. That's a behaviour that I'm noticing more and more lately.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 13, 2016)

It's expensive, but every titan has been and will be just nature of the beast.  I also admittedly scratched my head a bit at the guy who was underwhelmed by this card and ranted on how much it sucked...He wrote so much I didn't even read it all lol.  I did skim it and get the basic idea but definitely I agree with his detractors who pretty much pointed out this card is a beast with NO equal or competition anywhere near it so hard to really criticize the price or performance when it blows everything else out of the water...ironically closest competition for it is Nvidia's own 1080!

         Also, can someone tell me how discussing the thermals and cooler on this card ( you know the one the article is about) is off topic? I understand name calling etc and spiraling off into throttling discussions and not even mentioning this card are all legit off-topicness...but I think me making a comment on THIS card's stock cooler is hardly off topic.


----------



## kaboro226 (Aug 13, 2016)

Who said talking about the cooler was off-topic?
When people say stock cooler, do they mean just the fan? Or the cards cooling system as a whole?
The Titan X has a metal backplate that apparently is used as a radiator, something that to my knowledge the previous Titan did not have.
Also didn't all previous Titans have stock coolers?
On the outside they look similar but i would assume on the inside they have made improvements.



the54thvoid said:


> I don't like coil whine (so avoid certain cards and brands) and noisy coolers suck.



Well, then one more reason for you not to get this card because the coil whining is there. Doesn't happen as often as it did on the 580 and 780, but it does happen, mostly on game still screens (like when you select the options).
The cooler is quiet though, couldn't get it to become noisy but then again my max resolution is 1600x1200. Guess in 4k that might change.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 13, 2016)

kaboro226 said:


> Who said talking about the cooler was off-topic?
> When people say stock cooler, do they mean just the fan? Or the cards cooling system as a whole?
> The Titan X has a metal backplate that apparently is used as a radiator, something that to my knowledge the previous Titan did not have.
> Also didn't all previous Titans have stock coolers?
> On the outside they look similar but i would assume on the inside they have made improvements.



The moderator who removed my comment quoting someone on the stock cooler on this card and my reaction to it and me arguing that it was a typical crap stock cooler.


----------



## ZeroFM (Aug 20, 2016)

should be very nice see new memory usage test , like in previous titan x review


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2016)

ZeroFM said:


> should be very nice see new memory usage test , like in previous titan x review


Oh right, sorry I forgot that. I don't have the card anymore unfortunately.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 20, 2016)

lol, honest answer Wizz.  No one's perfect. Also makes plebs like myself feel slightly better that you guys do have a great job in getting to play with all this hardware but not like you just get to keep the cards...if you did...I'd be sending my resume to here and every other review site in existence .


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2016)

dalekdukesboy said:


> lol, honest answer Wizz.  No one's perfect. Also makes plebs like myself feel slightly better that you guys do have a great job in getting to play with all this hardware but not like you just get to keep the cards...if you did...I'd be sending my resume to here and every other review site in existence .


Usually I do manage to keep the reference card of everything here, which never gets touched, only for rebenching on new drivers/new games, but not this time. Sometimes I even buy a reference or the closest-to-reference board, but not gonna happen with titan x pricing.


----------



## bug (Aug 21, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Usually I do manage to keep the reference card of everything here, which never gets touched, only for rebenching on new drivers/new games, but not this time. Sometimes I even buy a reference or the closest-to-reference board, but not gonna happen with titan x pricing.


Why, what's wrong with Titan X's pricing?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm guessing Wizz values his first born child and his kidney too much to give them up for it 

As massive as the performance is from this card what really interests me is same card but with all the shaders etc unlocked and none of the useless (to most consumers) fp64 performance and maybe 8 gigs of memory...12 gigs really is fairly useless at this point especially for normal applications.  By the time 12 gigs is necessary these gpus will be outdated on all other performance metrics so hardly much of a futureproof argument there.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 22, 2016)

bug said:


> Here's the thing: in the free market, things cost as much as people are willing to pay.


Here's the thing: there is no free market anymore.  Is already getting into a Monopoly since AMD's (main competitor) assimilate products, are garbage performance wise compared with nVidia's. So naturally, in a Monopoly market they can ask ridiculous prices, since they knew some of the users will (be forced to ) pay for having no other choices...


----------



## kaboro226 (Aug 22, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> Here's the thing: there is no free market anymore.  Is already getting into a Monopoly since AMD's (main competitor) assimilate products, are garbage performance wise compared with nVidia's. So naturally, in a Monopoly market they can ask ridiculous prices, since they knew some of the users will (be forced to ) pay for having no other choices...


Well, monopoly is a result of the free market. In a regulated market there are anti-monopoly laws.
It is far from a monopoly because AMD still holds a fair share of the market despite uncompetitive products.
Anyway, regardless of our personal opinions about monopolies and Nvidia AMD competition, I don't see how the price is ridiculous.
First of all, the price is comparable to previous Titans, the increase is like 10%.....sorry but all prices went up over the last few years, from groceries to everything else, and they went up more than 10%, so I really don't understand the overreaction of the reviewers and the public hysteria over the price.
Given the supply shortage of the 1080 and Titan X, its safe to assume they had difficulties with the dye manufacturing, and that means increased costs and reduced incomes because they didn't sell as many as they could have.

Yes the price is high, but hey, its a premium item, and given the supply shortage and the power of this card, they could have sold it for more if Nvidia were really as greedy as people imply.
The Titan cards were always above my budget, so I simply ignored them, but when I saw the specs of the Titan X, I got in nerd fever mode and I bought it against my better judgement.
Yes its very expensive and I know buying it was irrational, but you know what? This thing is worth every penny. I feel stupid for spending so much money on nerd entertainment, but I don't feel cheated and I don't feel like I overpaid.


----------



## bug (Aug 22, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> Here's the thing: there is no free market anymore.  Is already getting into a Monopoly since AMD's (main competitor) assimilate products, are garbage performance wise compared with nVidia's. So naturally, in a Monopoly market they can ask ridiculous prices, since they knew some of the users will (be forced to ) pay for having no other choices...


Even so, it's a halo product, not water. And there are plenty of alternatives even if you don't want to look outside Nvidia.


----------



## qubit (Sep 12, 2016)

@W1zzard NVIDIA's website shows the name of this card as "NVIDIA TITAN X" and doesn't mention Pascal in the name, so I'm curious to know what the driver calls it under System Information.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 12, 2016)

qubit said:


> @W1zzard NVIDIA's website shows the name of this card as "NVIDIA TITAN X" and doesn't mention Pascal in the name, so I'm curious to know what the driver calls it under System Information.


That is basically what mine is called in system information.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2016)

@W1zzard now that WoW is almost 2 months into Legion, can we get an updated benchmark on this Titan XP as well as the upcoming 1080Ti around Q1?


----------



## Federacion (Nov 30, 2016)

You spent 1200 dollars to get a noisy beast?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2016)

Federacion said:


> You spent 1200 dollars to get a noisy beast?



And you created an account here just to say that?


----------



## qubit (Nov 30, 2016)

Federacion said:


> You spent 1200 dollars to get a noisy beast?


Who spent $1200?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 30, 2016)

qubit said:


> Who spent $1200?



Based on the number of people rocking two or more Titan XPs on the *Time Spy HOF* I'd say....


----------



## beck24 (Nov 30, 2016)

It's state of the art right now. Also crushes VR, something AMD despite marketing ,  is having problems with. So it's expensive ,  so what? Don't buy it.
It is a beast though.  Overclocked numbers are insane.


----------

